# Found what I think are eggs!



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

It sure of a hell cant be my reds since they are only 4-5 inches. I think my peral danios just spat out a batch of eggs within the day :| My Danios have all been in the tank for a good soild 2 weeks.

They are wedged all in the rocks haha my reds have noticed them aswell.


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

NIH23 said:


>


Already tried when posting the thread. All i get are rocks.. I really need a new camera im tired of this POJ


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Keep trying to take pictures to share with us.

.....if that doesn't work, just do a search on piranha eggs to see what they look like.









_*Topic Moved to Piranha Breeding Forum*_


----------



## RedSpilo (Mar 18, 2006)

try to post pics...anxious!


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> Keep trying to take pictures to share with us.
> 
> .....if that doesn't work, just do a search on piranha eggs to see what they look like.
> 
> ...


They dont seem to look like them them these ae tiny as heck. im suremy reds would leave more then a little fingernail of them


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Mattones said:


> Keep trying to take pictures to share with us.
> 
> .....if that doesn't work, just do a search on piranha eggs to see what they look like.
> 
> ...


They dont seem to look like them them these ae tiny as heck. im suremy reds would leave more then a little fingernail of them
[/quote]
Did they hatch???


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

They were Danios i believe cause I think they were all pecked off by the P's


----------

